# Cleaning House and music



## AprilSun (Feb 2, 2017)

I have decided that good music that you love to listen to will get you though anything easier, even cleaning bathrooms and dusting! As a lot of people do, I hate cleaning house with a passion and because of this I always dread it with a passion. I divide my work up into two days and I do the dusting on one day and clean bathrooms on the other day. Both of these jobs I always dread doing and while I'm doing them I can't think of anything but how much I like having them finished. Well, I tried listening to the 60's music while I did my dusting and I couldn't believe how quick it seemed I had finished without thinking about how much I liked. So, I tried listening to the 60's again while I cleaned bathrooms and I was finished again before I even thought about how much I liked being finished! Both of these jobs have been such a chore for me in the past before I started doing it this way. Now why couldn't I have thought of doing it this way years ago!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree, the Pointer Sisters do it for me. I wonder how much it would cost to add a mirrored ball to the bathroom ceiling, LOL!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree April Sun, if I'm doing a big overall cleaning job then I like to do it to rock, soul or reggae music. If I'm just cleaning in one room, like yesterday in the bedroom (changing sheets, dusting, ceiling fan), I usually watch something on the TV.  Bea, funny comment about the mirror ball, lol. :happy:


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 2, 2017)

Gene Pitney loud as I can get it.. I can do wonders during that cd.. especially the  last one  Im' Gonna Be Strong


----------



## jujube (Feb 2, 2017)

CCR or ABBA are my "working" albums.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been listening to my Sirius radio with the 60's on 6. It's got me through it every time!


----------

